# TBT Police Squad



## -Aaron (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, I made the thread, you guys come up with the ideas. GO GO GO GO.

Members:
Lewis
Nikoking
Lightningbolt
Nephewjack
Numner
Zexion
Master Crash
Tom
Average Sean
Comatose2009
Pear40


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm interrogation guy. NO QUESTIONS ASKED.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool

My favorite guy evar made the thread

=D

Mkayz

So, we need good and bad cops :3


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

We need a good cop-bad cop routine. I call good cop.


EDIT- I didn't see Numner's post. 0.0


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2009)

I want in o:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, can I please be part of it?  I know all the zeta laws in detail ;3.  I'll also provide badges if needed.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

I CALL TAZER!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I'd be part of the bad cops. But I still want to interrogate.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

I call the donut delivery boy!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Someone make the badge :3


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

People I think should be in this group:
Myself
Pear40
NephewJack
Travis Touchdown (of course)
Numner
Lewis


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> People I think should be in this group:
> Myself
> Pear40
> NephewJack
> ...


Good list IMO.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> People I think should be in this group:
> Myself
> Pear40
> NephewJack
> ...


Ehem? Eh forget it, why do I even bother.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A GOOD LIST!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3.   Fine, I suppose you could be in it, you've got some flaming skill.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm your rivialing Private Detecitive, Lord Dirk Roughly. I come so close to cracking the case before you and then I do and I get paid more.


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Someone make the badge :3


I'm on the case, sarge.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make mine a doughnut.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOUGHNUTTT MANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm the criminal.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm the criminal.


Want a doughnut?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need it Perry. Need it. Don't make me get you in the interrogation room.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm the criminal.


Quite the smooth one


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAS HE DONE TO ANNIE?


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numner you want a doughnut?


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK OK! *Backs away slowly but takes a doughnut first*


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the doughnuts!

D:


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only criminals and members of TBT Police Squad are allowed to have those. Stealing right in front of the cops?


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes a bite out of the doughnut and puts it back*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say we hang him.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

And I don't work for the government, because I would be a private detecitve. And I would have my own office.  And I could blackmail my clients.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> People I think should be in this group:
> Myself
> Pear40
> NephewJack
> ...


I see how it is. >: I can tell when I'm not wanted.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, If you hang me I have to be a criminal. If i'm a criminal I get a doughnut *Takes Doughnut*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom join the dark side as my partner in crime!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I want in o:


*ahem*


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No join my Private Detecitve Agency!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about you Tom xD.  There's a few people I forgot on that list, Tom would be great :3 .


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want a doughnut?


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that makes him a criminal, so he didn't steal it

But then he did steal because then he's not a criminal....


AAAAAH!!??!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnome steals Zexion's doughnut box and runs off.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join you. As long as I get doughnuts.


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zexion chases after Sean. Zexion trips and falls down a mountain. Zexion stops rolling and lands in dog *censored.2.0*. Zexion opens his mouth to scream and bird *censored.2.0* lands right in it. Zexion eats a doughnut from his pocket to wash it down.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you can go in a hole and die.

:evillaugh:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm listening.  :r


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doughnuts for you.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom no!

Don't join that mischievous grimlin!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to blow off my offer! And we could have had a Sam and Max deal goin' on.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points gun at Sean* I said.....I'll join you as long as I get doughnuts....and a cape.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

WHAR'S MY BADGE

As I eat this dog food like junk :X


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numner its too late...

Let him go....

His mind will not be changed...

I am your father...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

Pssshaw evil villans don't have capes! They have suits and mustaches!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure if I could tell if you were my father :V

WAITASECOND

I think there was a pun in there


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can have all the doughnuts and ShamWows we want! And think they're all free!


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wutwer.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

*Grabs Doughnut*


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> *Grabs Doughnut*


That reminds me!

SEAN GIVE MY DOUGHNUTS BACK!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Pssshaw evil villans don't have capes! They have suits and mustaches!


And they say "Nyaa" and "Ya See" at least every other sentence.


----------



## John102 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> People I think should be in this group:
> Myself
> Pear40
> NephewJack
> ...


Go *censored.3.0* an octopus.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 26, 2009)

JJH or some other Pizza Gang member made this group =P


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points gun at Zexion and grabs another doughnut*


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOU!
Dont hate the police.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly boy I have your clips. Gnome waves gun magazines in your face.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheheh....  Maybe I should have sent it on PM instead? :# .


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jumps dramatically in front of Zexion*


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit!  :angryrant:


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooops

Jump wasted D:


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 26, 2009)

look sorry just want to show you


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> http://i36.tinypic.com/zu13ch.jpg
> look sorry just want to show you


I wanna be Booker D:


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> look sorry just want to show you


What do you want web master can't you see we are playing Police right now?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

For instance a criminal gang member would say "Nyaa, we gotta losses Jimbo's knots, ya see. We get him by the river and tuck him in with the fishes. Ya know he oughtta 'ave known not to mess with the O'donnels, I had bumps down my spine when I heard that cat even pounced into our crew, Nyaa.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> For instance a criminal gang member would say "Nyaa, we gotta losses Jimbo's knots, ya see. We get him by the river and tuck him in with the fishes. Ya know he oughtta 'ave known not to mess with the O'donnels, I had bumps down my spine when I heard that cat even pounced into our crew, Nyaa.


I love nyaaa


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> For instance a criminal gang member would say "Nyaa, we gotta losses Jimbo's knots, ya see. We get him by the river and tuck him in with the fishes. Ya know he oughtta 'ave known not to mess with the O'donnels, I had bumps down my spine when I heard that cat even pounced into our crew, Nyaa.


Ya see, you gotsa 5 secunds tew shut up or i'm gunna blow yur brains off ya see?


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off what?

NYAAA


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooohhhhh u rotten kidzzzzzzz! NYAAA!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are starting to get it, very good.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Guiz guiz

Back to the srs bzznzzezz


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

This is 9000% srs. I am teaching kids how to be mobsters. Also dont forget to get a nickname like Two eyes Johnson or Sticky Fingers Stanley or Lazy Eye Laurance or Gerald "The Big Fish" Anderson, or sort of name like that.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> This is 9000% srs. I am teaching kids how to be mobsters. Also dont forget to get a nickname like Two eyes Johnson or Sticky Fingers Stanley or Lazy Eye Laurance or Gerald "The Big Fish" Anderson, or sort of name like that.


D:

Bad bad Yuan!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pishaw I am a Private Detecive, more crime means more clients so best to get some good working mobsters in action.


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

I NEED to be in it.

You know I'd arrest everyone! :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

There actually used to be a TBT Police Force a while ago.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

-shows badge








```
[IMG]http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr59/Lewis168/Copbadge.png[/IMG]
```

Lol, kinda fail but.. HEY!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> There actually used to be a TBT Police Force a while ago.


I think I remember that babe

B)


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 26, 2009)

ALRIGHT BOYS.
WE GOT OUR FIRST RAID.
INFILTRATE THE FIRST THREAD IN THE TBT MARKETPLACE.
WEB MASTER IS SELLING STOLEN SIGS AGAIN.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Idk, he used tinypic

Wait second look LOL


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

WE'RE ON THE CASE DEPUTY DOUBLE A!


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

Travis, make a members list on the first post.

Lewis  gives every cop a badge.







```
[IMG]http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr59/Lewis168/Copbadge.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 26, 2009)

i am sorry for what i have done and i will not do it again i dont want to be bad on the bell tree


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> i am sorry for what i have done and i will not do it again i dont want to be bad on the bell tree


Suck my left bollock and call me SALLAY!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> i am sorry for what i have done and i will not do it again i dont want to be bad on the bell tree


So you DID steal, eh?  It's illegal online or offline, especially since you gave other people it.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o
No Lewis, you don't want to repeat last time


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  ^_^


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lost your third one D:


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just couldn't help help laughing at that


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

> Niko's Diary; October 26th, At dusk:
> I was sitting around minding my own business, having a cup 'o Joe until I saw some strange peculiar signatures that made me feel someone stole them.  We've got the proof, and the victim had admitted he stole those signatures for his own claim.  Of course, it's a typical day in the job of a TBT officer, next to doughnuts and random spam.  But I still enjoy it.



This is what happens when you're bored :3 .


----------



## Lewis (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis  puts his police uniform in the locker and thinks to himself.. *That was a darrrn good daay*.

Lewis  waves goodbye to his fellow staff mates and goes to bed.

NIGHT NIGHT EVERYONE!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Lewis  puts his police uniform in the locker and thinks to himself.. *That was a darrrn good daay*.
> 
> Lewis  waves goodbye to his fellow staff mates and goes to bed.
> 
> NIGHT NIGHT EVERYONE!


There walks a good man


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Gnome sneaks and steals Niko's diary and posts on the internet.


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Lewis  puts his police uniform in the locker and thinks to himself.. *That was a darrrn good daay*.
> 
> Lewis  waves goodbye to his fellow staff mates and goes to bed.
> 
> NIGHT NIGHT EVERYONE!


Nighty night!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean sneaks and steals Niko's diary and posts on the internet.





> P.S.
> This one other cop named "AverageSean" seems to have find the diary of mine, hopefully my coffee spills covered the earlier entries


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG image
> 
> AverageSean sneaks and steals Niko's diary and posts on the internet.


Gasp

What does it say?


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

It's been a good day, We already got one arrest and I have to go boom boom


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> It's been a good day, We already got one arrest and I have to go boom boom


o-o


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a cop silly boy, I'm a robber.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone for me to interrogate? I bought a new saw.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the first post though.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Anyone for me to interrogate? I bought a new saw.


*Takes saw and runs off*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes chainsaw launcher out of interrogation room supply closet*
Gimme mah saw.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting forever to watch Saw VI Though D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 26, 2009)

I so need to be a secret agent for you guys.
I can sneak into anywhere, even into the doughnut factory to get you more doughnuts!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I so need to be a secret agent for you guys.
> I can sneak into anywhere, even into the doughnut factory to get you more doughnuts!


Are you talking about...

STEALING!?!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Since when the hell was I a cop? I clearly stated that I was a CRIMINAL.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I so need to be a secret agent for you guys.
> I can sneak into anywhere, even into the doughnut factory to get you more doughnuts!


Really?  We gotta consider this guy double a!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
O_O
*hands pirated DVD*
Shoo.
Archy1121: You had to have been at a certain place at a certain time with a certain person.
WERE YOU?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I so need to be a secret agent for you guys.
> I can sneak into anywhere, even into the doughnut factory to get you more doughnuts!


*censored.4.0* be trippin' yo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I wouldn't steal.
Its borrowing as long as you "return" it.
Didn't you see Spongebob?


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

.-.
Don't we already have a TBT police?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .-.
> Don't we already have a TBT police?


Yeah, but it's dead and consisted of old members that never go on.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .-.
> Don't we already have a TBT police?


UNAUTHORIZED CIVILIAN!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .-.
> Don't we already have a TBT police?


'xactly my point in being a criminal.


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...


Kay!


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok I made boom boom now.

So where to next fellas?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Ok I made boom boom now.
> 
> So where to next fellas?


Well, I need someone to practice interrogating. Who wants to volunteer?


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

I promise
As a member of the law enforcement office of The Bell Tree
To do my best
To protect the citizens of the Bell Tree
And to seek out noobs wherever they may be
And to stand as a symbol of justice and liberty for all
To this oath, I pledge my allegiance


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I promise
> As a member of the law enforcement office of The Bell Tree
> To do my best
> To protect the citizens of the Bell Tree
> ...


I lol'ed


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I promise
> As a member of the law enforcement office of The Bell Tree
> To do my best
> To protect the citizens of the Bell Tree
> ...


Amen.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look at me


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Gnome steals Jack's Interrogation room and runs off.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN BROTHER!  *demands Travis to edit first post with this pledge*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean steals Jack's Interrogation room and runs off.


How did- what- I- huh- donuts-
*starts babbling in corner*


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

I DECLARE AN ANTI-POLICE
(bounty hunters)

so we still hate noobs


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG I have a secret

But I can't tell anyone :>


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

NikoKing   trips sean on his way to his robbery lair with the interrogation room.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gots magic pants, it's in the handbook Section 74; Row, 8. Gnome hands Jack a criminal handbook.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I DECLARE AN ANTI-POLICE
> (bounty hunters)
> 
> so we still hate noobs


Pfft. Magic Pants > All.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic.. pants.

*grabs interrogation room*
MAH BABEH.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 26, 2009)

So Manly Men of TBT, am I allowed on teh TBT POLICE


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone take off his pants!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Nikoking   trips sean on his way to his robbery lair with the interrogation room.


You can't trip me, for I am gliding with my magical parachute pants!


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

We should also have a TBT Army, Navy, Air force, Coast guard, and Marine Corps to protect against spammers and trolls. :O

And a long range missile defense system armed with nuclear war heads.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

I suggest we make a TBT Police HQ


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's hide away here 

:>

o-o


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> We should also have a TBT Army, Navy, Air force, Coast guard, and Marine Corps to protect against spammers and trolls. :O
> 
> *And a long range missile defense system armed with nuclear war heads.*


We already have one. It's called Numner. He has magic powers.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Let's hide away here
> 
> :>
> 
> o-o


Thats....a very *VERY* bad HQ


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

NUMNER NO ONE GOES INTO MINE AND TRAVIS' OLD CHAT
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one time you listen xD

And cool


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Cry luffs us.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dontcha know?

N.U.M.N.E.R.

Nuclear Umbrella Mountain Noob Eradicator Red


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TERRORIST O=


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

NUMNER |:<

i dont hate you guys. Just don't go into that chat. ._.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> NUMNER |:<
> 
> i dont hate you guys. Just don't go into that chat. ._.


What chat? >.>


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

.____________.


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> NUMNER |:<
> 
> i dont hate you guys. Just don't go into that chat. ._.


I thought it was dead
And I didn't think anyone would click it 

BUT ROFL


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'ROFL' yourself. |:<

I don't want people in that old chat.
KTHNXBAI


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.xat.com/chat/room/74843911/

TBT Police Group chat I made, I'll make a background for it later.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 26, 2009)

L.I.G.H.T.N.I.N.G.B.O.L.T

Lazy
Intelligent
Great
Happy
Trippy
Ninja
Intellectable
Ninja
Great
Bomb
O:<
Loopy
Trippy


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

http://xat.com/TBTPolice

Ohwait o:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> http://xat.com/TBTPolice
> 
> Ohwait o:


Oshizz.  Is that one you made or is it the original?


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it xD


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright, I added a background to the xat chat we'll be using at:
http://xat.com/chat/room/74843911/


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

mkden


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 26, 2009)

Webmaster's soul is back to haunt us.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I be in I call street officer *Patrols the board for anything suspicious*


----------



## kalinn (Oct 26, 2009)

You really should have a female officer... *cough* 

Discrimination!


----------



## Numner (Oct 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> You really should have a female officer... *cough*
> 
> Discrimination!


It's not discrimination

Your just a girl

Lolol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 26, 2009)

HOLY *censored.2.0* *runs out of thread quickly*


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> You really should have a female officer... *cough*
> 
> Discrimination!


Um, coffee is part of the bounty hunters.


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* *runs out of thread quickly*


I C U LURKING DUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## kalinn (Oct 26, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oohh.. mmkay 
never mind then 
xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 26, 2009)

There should be a TBT Empire, I call Emperor, Darth Mega, the rest of you are treetroopers, except for Darth Rock, my apprentice.
Er screw that but I got an awesome idea, let's all make groups, with our own chats and stuff, and if storm ever goes through with the buyable boards, then that too!


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> There should be a TBT Empire, I call Emperor, Darth Mega, the rest of you are treetroopers, except for Darth Rock, my apprentice.


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/forum/18185/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 26, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I guess I shouldn't expect anything less from storm.


----------



## John102 (Oct 26, 2009)

I win


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Can I be in I call street officer *Patrols the board for anything suspicious*


Well, first off, I'd take off that badge until you're actually confirmed of being an officer, you can't just say you're an officer.  It's against rule 78 in the police handbook which is expected you read.


----------



## John102 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More specifically, rule 78 subsection B article 2 amendment 3.4 stanza 4 line 3.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir, I suppose you've read it?


----------



## John102 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 394,203,392 chapters of it, including the footnotes AND the author's commentary.


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2009)

Room for one more ???


----------



## Elliot (Oct 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Room for one more ???


;D Me too .


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 27, 2009)

any room for constable nooky


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I join =3

I'm liek well gud wi teh doggi3z!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can I join =3
> 
> I'm liek well gud wi teh doggi3z!


I lol'ed.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can I join =3
> 
> I'm liek well gud wi teh doggi3z!


Z0mg meh t00.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

I demand in. Or someone dies.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

A member of this group needs to betray everyone ooooooohhhh!!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

If everyone's part of the police, then there won't be enough crooks to bust! D=


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> If everyone's part of the police, then there won't be enough crooks to bust! D=


Seanny


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> any room for constable nooky


But noobs are our enemies.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

ill join ill be a german sheperd dog gerrrrrr ruff ruff


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ill join ill be a german sheperd dog gerrrrrr ruff ruff


No. Just no.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmhmmm, nubs are the guys we bust.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

common plz plz plz


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> common plz plz plz


If we let just anyone on, then we'd be worse than the crooks we bust.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

No  :V


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok  yur meanies >


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay we're good for members then? Tell me if the list needs corrections in the first page.


----------



## Micah (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> common plz plz plz


Create your own group.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

> spam the police


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> > spam the police


Do it. I dare you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> > spam the police


And we flame ya right back short stack.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

no i was jking but y cant i join?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no i was jking but y cant i join?


A requirement is awesome grammar. You do not seem to possess it. Therefore, you are the weakest link ergo, you must leave.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

common i have a learning disability


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> common i have a learning disability


No.


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> common i have a learning disability


Thats not going to make them change their mind  >_<


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

mean ppl dont care for disabilitized ppl


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I join, I've always had good grammer, you may not believe me, but this is true, at School, I had the Teachers asking me for spelling corrections...


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Can I join, I've always had good _grammer_, you may not believe me, but this is true, at School, I had the Teachers asking me for spelling corrections...


No.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

no jason there mean see?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

Why?

I'm no way a noob, I believe I should be in this


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zing.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no jason there mean see?


You won't survive in the real world with that attitude.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no jason there mean see?


We police do not need to be "nice" to outlaws like you.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting my post, it was spelt correclty, you only made it italic, wow! big deal.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

well i am


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> I'm no way a noob, I believe I should be in this


Why not make another group? You could let people like Diddygirl and Nooky in or somethin'


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your talking to me I didn't touch your pretty little post.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I was quoting TravisTouchdown.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> well i am


Enjoy finding a job then.

Employer: We're sorry, you don't meet the qualifications for this job.

DG97: But, but, you're mean!

Employer: Do we care? We're here to look for people who are qualified to do specific tasks and not be your friend.

DG97: You're mean.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey have any of you figured out how to use our guns yet?

Because so far all i've managed to do is shoot 3 people, handicap an old person and flatten George Bush's Tires


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

in school i make money for selling drawing i got $10 today so dont tell me i cant  get a job


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

Alright, I'm going away from this, it's fake anyway, you can't go around pretending to be Police, that's in the "real world" an offense, acting as a Police Officer when you're General Public, enjoy commiting an offense, even though you'll get away with it here, Police don't check forums. 

Come on diddygirl97, I'm not flaming for 2 reasons...

1. It's not worth my time

2. It's fake


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> in school i make money for selling drawing i got $10 today so dont tell me i cant  get a job


yeah right....


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Hey have any of you figured out how to use our guns yet?
> 
> Because so far all i've managed to do is shoot 3 people, handicap an old person and flatten George Bush's Tires


All you gotta do is...

*loads gun* Load it...

*aims at Diddygirl* Find a target....

*pulls trigger* And bam!


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going away from this, it's fake anyway, you can't go around pretending to be Police, that's in the "real world" an offense, acting as a Police Officer when you're General Public, enjoy commiting an offense, even though you'll get away with it here, Police don't check forums.
> 
> Come on diddygirl97, I'm not flaming for 2 reasons...
> 
> ...


Man Jason since when were you like this?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going away from this, it's fake anyway, you can't go around pretending to be Police, that's in the "real world" an offense, acting as a Police Officer when you're General Public, enjoy commiting an offense, even though you'll get away with it here, Police don't check forums.
> 
> Come on diddygirl97, I'm not flaming for 2 reasons...
> 
> ...


So first, you're like:

"OMG CAN I JOIN?"

No.

"WELL DIS SUX ANYWY"


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going away from this, it's fake anyway, you can't go around pretending to be Police, that's in the "real world" an offense, acting as a Police Officer when you're General Public, enjoy commiting an offense, even though you'll get away with it here, Police don't check forums.
> 
> Come on diddygirl97, I'm not flaming for 2 reasons...
> 
> ...


We aren't in the real world, are we?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going away from this, it's fake anyway, you can't go around pretending to be Police, that's in the "real world" an offense, acting as a Police Officer when you're General Public, enjoy commiting an offense, even though you'll get away with it here, Police don't check forums.
> 
> Come on diddygirl97, I'm not flaming for 2 reasons...
> 
> ...


geez jason woah your pissed


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't say it sucks, I think it's a good group, but not letting me join because you don't like me, sounds kinda unfair to be honest.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so...

*Loads gun* Load it....

*aims at web master* Find a target...

*pulls trigger* and bam...

Holy crap I just got him in the neck O.O


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beginner's luck!


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gramm*a*r you dunce.

I wanna be Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok lemme try this again....

*Loads gun* Load it....

*aims at Numner* Find a target...

*pulls trigger* and bam...

Crap! I got his knee instead!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

*loads gun* Load it...

*aims at Zexion* Find a target....

*pulls trigger* And bam!

o-o

I just shot a cat


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Ok lemme try this again....
> 
> *Loads gun* Load it....
> 
> ...


Don't worry, don't worry, you're learnin' sonny.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 1 single small letter.

*leaves topic disgusted in John102*


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I didn't say it sucks, I think it's a good group, but not letting me join because you don't like me, sounds kinda unfair to be honest.


We're full. What's not to get? 
If we didn't like you, we would have let the other two join and not you.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

pulls out a gernade 
pulls out pin
throws
exploded the polece department


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> *loads gun* Load it...
> 
> *aims at Zexion* Find a target....
> 
> ...


*aims a numner*

Whats wrong with you boi?

Goin around shootin little kitties liek dat?

I ought to teach you a lesson Ya see?


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> pulls out a gernade
> pulls out pin
> throws
> exploded the polece department


but, we aren't the *Polece* department


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> pulls out a gernade
> pulls out pin
> throws
> exploded the polece department


WOW NICE AIM!

Except.

There's not such thing as a "polece" department.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srry police department


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We aren't that either


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Ok lemme try this again....
> 
> *Loads gun* Load it....
> 
> ...


Ow

*Loads gun*

*Aims at lightning*

*pulls trigger*

*pulls trigger*

*pulls trigger*


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWWWWW! WTF MAN! YOU SHOT ME THREE ******* TIMES!


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's just ironic that you said you had good grammar when you can't even spell the word grammar right.

Derp da derp.

*loads gun* load it....

*closes eyes* close it...

*aims somewhere* somewhere it...

*pulls trigger* triggers it...

Oh dang I just shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy~


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call deputy

D:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2009)

1 letter, you are _very_ spiteful?

*Leaves for final time, I CBA with you John102 tbh*


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

I MISS BASON D:


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srry the tbt police 



*censored.3.0* you guys


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I MISS BASON D:


I do too.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

i got bason banned ha


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> 1 letter, you are _very_ spiteful?
> 
> *Leaves for final time, I CBA with you John102 tbh*


Lol, blame yourself, not my fault you can't spell grammar correctly.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast I still have you 

That guy over there in the corner


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but i'm still bleeding in pain


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

spray paints diddygirl97 rulz


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg no D:

Somebody get the medkit!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

"im not calling 9-1-1 becuse you wont learn anything"

Quote by brian griffin (family guy)


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd like to, wouldn't you?

And no, Bason got himself banned.


----------



## Pear (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a medic over here NOW, GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

To HQ?

D=


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> "im not calling 9-1-1 becuse you wont learn anything"
> 
> Quote by brian griffin (family guy)


ill say it agian


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE DON'T NEED A FREAKING MEDIC, WE NEED FREAKING DUCK TAPE!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Anywho

What now?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We go on patrol?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

ppl u guys suck balls


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And once again, it's ignored.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ppl u guys suck balls


That's original.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you quote it ;V

Immature brats


----------



## Pear (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, considering some of the Noble Prizes that have been given out as of late, that might even be eligible of a literary award.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrol would sound good if I just hadn't been shot.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh here's the packaging tape you wanted


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quoted her not her statement.

...

<.<
>.>


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job you quoted it again.

...

NOOOOO IT GOT ME TOO!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEDIC!

@pear: Quite. WHO WANTS TO NOMINATE IT?


----------



## Pear (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much *puts tape on* kk lets go on patrol.

I CALL SHOTGUN!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOING.


OSHI-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You idiots, stop quoting it!

.... AWW DAMMIT.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

00 <----- thats me mooning u


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you two morons knock it off-

DAMNIT!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* good, it's gone...


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S LIKE A VIRUS


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S LIKE ACNE! EVERY TIME I TRY TO GET RID OF THE PROBLEM IT JUST KEEPS COMING BACK!


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u


That doesn't even make sense


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u


That's one fat ass.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u


Mooning?

I thought that was just you looking at me

:V


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u


,,\,,

Guess what I'm doing thar.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>00</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big> <----- thats me mooning u</big>


<big>This is the artist's rendering of the assailant. </big>


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u


No, that's your brain, actual size.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric Shin


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Are those badges done yet?


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm making my own club thingy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm making my own club thingy.


Cool Story Bro.


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police will shut it down! We have that power. You know.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't.  Good thing I'm a Buddhist and believe in spirtualization.


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU FIEND! GO BLOW UP AUSTRALIA WE DON'T WANT YOU HERE!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought that was Hindism...


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time you got here, wheres mah doughnuts?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fangirl scream*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> SpiritualBason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter.  Now where are my loyal followers?

@john:  I bet you don't even know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here they are!

AND I NEED MY DOUGHNUT BADGE!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Are those badges done yet?


Zexion, get out D:


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not stupid, I was reading that last few posts, you got banned, and now you're *b*ack in *b*lack.


----------

